
Logistical issues constrain UK’s increased virus testing capacity - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/a9d74c93-48a2-44a6-bf73-a4103c9101dd
======
samizdis
> Donna Kinnair, chief executive of the Royal College of Nursing, said on
> Friday that some ill and symptomatic nurses were driving for hours to
> testing stations, only to be turned away because they did not have
> appointments.

